# Moving to Milton next month



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

After being waaay out in the boonies, we decided we are moving back closer
to Miss/GTA. Milton is our new location next month. Hoping to join Peel
Aquarium Club and get back into shrimpies! Have 4 female Pinto Mischlings
berried so hoping to have some for sale by next Auction date.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome back 
Milton has grown so fast but the infrastructure has not so the traffic "flow" (if that's the correct word) is terrible to say the least !


----------



## sathy83 (Feb 22, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> After being waaay out in the boonies, we decided we are moving back closer
> to Miss/GTA. Milton is our new location next month. Hoping to join Peel
> Aquarium Club and get back into shrimpies! Have 4 female Pinto Mischlings
> berried so hoping to have some for sale by next Auction date.


Good luck with the move.
Who are the inmates in the pinto mischilings tank?


----------



## Rally (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome back to the traffic!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks all 

In the tank are 4 BKKs, 1 Red zebra Pinto, 1 Red Fancy Tibee, 3 Snow-white Bees, 1 Mosura Crown head Bee and approx. 20+ Red and Black spotted headed Pinto Mischlings. 

One of the Snow white Bees gave me 4 red Spotted Headed Pinto Mischlings
a couple of months back and they are now good looking juvies with better white than most of the others, so Im verra happy with those.

The Crown Mosura is berried, 1 Black Spotted Head Mischling and 2 Red Spotted Head Mischlings. The daddys could be any of the BKKs (all males) another Spotted Head Mischling or the Red Zebra Pinto (which is a male)

Should be due around the 1st of June, but probably won't see the babies for another few weeks after that as they hide in the plants/driftwood for a while.

Last time it was about 3 weeks after I noticed my Snow white female was empty before I spotted a couple of babies sitting on the plants.


----------



## sathy83 (Feb 22, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> Thanks all
> 
> In the tank are 4 BKKs, 1 Red zebra Pinto, 1 Red Fancy Tibee, 3 Snow-white Bees, 1 Mosura Crown head Bee and approx. 20+ Red and Black spotted headed Pinto Mischlings.
> 
> ...


That's great . That's one thing when we keep mischlings in tank, you never know what's coming, it's like we are handed with a surprise box and had to wait for 6 weeks to see what's coming.

I have a red pinto mischling berried in my red taiwan bee tank  *excited*


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

That's Great! So you mix black and red all of in same tank? Then select later?
What generation are they?

If using 4 BKKs, you will get some % of BBK also a few fullBKK that will carry Pinto gene. But they will look exactly like normal BBK. Also few % spotted head hybrids. If lucky, a few zebra pattern 

Keep us update!



bettaforu said:


> Thanks all
> 
> In the tank are 4 BKKs, 1 Red zebra Pinto, 1 Red Fancy Tibee, 3 Snow-white Bees, 1 Mosura Crown head Bee and approx. 20+ Red and Black spotted headed Pinto Mischlings.
> 
> ...


----------

